# Unknown Device in device manager (USB BT)



## orlp (Oct 12, 2004)

I have recently bought a reconditioned Fujitsu Lifebook S6120.

I have successfully installed all the drivers from Fujitsu's web site. But there is still one "unknown device" - USB BT. Since the machine has an original Bluetooth sticker and the software does not see bluetooth, I suspect this may stand for USB Bluetooth.

The device has the ID

USB\VID_044E&PID_3001&MI_00\6&125FD8C2&0&0000

Does anybody know what this means?
Are any drivers available for this device? 
I have used the XP device manager's WEB search,
and manually Fujitsu's site and Driverguide.com but not found anything.

For the moment I've disabled the device to stop getting repeated "found new hardware" messages.


Many thanks,


Oliver Pretzel


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you install Service Pack 2 for Windows XP yet? I would recommend you do so; it might fix your error for you.


----------



## orlp (Oct 12, 2004)

I have installed SP2 and it has not solved the problem.

I have however found some tantalizing information.

SP2's bluetooth.inf file contains details for devices with
VID_044e
and
PID_3002 to PID_3007

but not for my device with PID_3001!

I wonder whether one could edit the inf file to use one of the drivers for these other devices ?

Anyone out ther know about .inf files ?

Oliver Pretzel


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I wouldn't try.

Have you tried the driver from here: http://www.pc-ap.fujitsu.com/support/drv_lb_s6120.html


----------



## orlp (Oct 12, 2004)

Problem Solved.

I tried Fulitsu's Web site - in fact that's where I got most of the drivers for my machine, but there's nothing for this device.

However I have solved the problem. In case somebody else needs to do this here is how I did it:

I guessed that the device was a generic integrated bluetooth device, since there are no dongles attached to the machine.

All these devices are listed in bth.inf and they all use the same microsoft drivers.

So I simply added an entry next to one of the ones with IDs of the form Vid_300x containing the detils for this device (read off from device manager).

I then used device manager to update the drivers. It installed the microsoft drivers and everything started working.

Oliver Pretzel


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Might not necessarily be working but it cleared the error.


----------



## siscor (Dec 27, 2007)

It's even simplier, just install PlugFree utility from: http://www.pc-ap.fujitsu.com/support/drv_lb_s6120.html and update the drivers from Device Manager.


----------

